# Essie Resort Collection for Summer 2013



## Dalylah (Apr 2, 2013)

Essie has released their Resort Collection for Summer 2013. Are you interested in buying any of these? I am a sucker for that sort of blue and purple so it's a maybe for me.









Come here!





In the Cab-ana





Under-Where?





First Timer

All swatches courtesy of Scrangie


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie has released their Resort Collection for Summer 2013. Are you interested in buying any of these? I am a sucker for that sort of blue and purple so it's a maybe for me.
> 
> ...


 I think I need all of these!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 3, 2013)

Come Here! and First Timer are so pretty.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 3, 2013)

They're pretty, but I don't know that I would really wear any of them.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 3, 2013)

In the Cab-ana and Come Here! look fab. I have a oair of slides the same color as First Timer lol.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

I love first timer I have nothing like it.


----------



## diana16 (Apr 3, 2013)

I love Cab-ana!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

OMG I want them all!


----------



## Titavg (Apr 24, 2013)

I got the set! so happy!


----------



## amandah (Apr 24, 2013)

i got in the cab-ana, but mine came out much more teal-er than the pics. Looks more like Turquoise &amp; Caicos on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Apr 24, 2013)

Under wear looks a LOT like Play Date, a color they already have out (and that I own and love).  I want the other three but am gonna have to try to refrain... for now


----------



## TacomaGirl (Apr 25, 2013)

Come Here looks nice, just wish it was a little more coral than red.


----------



## amandah (Apr 25, 2013)

> Come Here looks nice, just wish it was a little more coral than red.


 I agree. In the top photo (essie collection photo) it looks much more like a coral, but on the nails it looks so red.


----------



## Illy Ema (Apr 28, 2013)

I just love In the Cab-ana! It screams summer!


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just love In the Cab-ana! It screams summer!


It's the only one I actually ended up buying but it is beautiful!


----------



## chellimat (May 1, 2013)

Love them all!


----------

